# So about that wet time of the year?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Many were optimistic about the weather back in February, well it's April and with the exception of one storm it's still dry. I'm pretty concerned moving forward how this is going to start affecting things. It was a super warm and dry winter here. Snow packs are low, temps are already really warm, and there isn't much for moisture in the forcast. If we have a bad winter any time soon with the conditions of this kind of dryness leading up to it, I think it could be disastrous. I guess we have to live with weather though we can't control it.


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

So... Why even waste your time worrying about things out of your control. It is what it is. Get out and enjoy this awesome weather we are having and go do something fun. It's a shame to think we are only given so many beautiful days in our life and some would rather spend them on a computer bitchin about stuff that they can't do anything about


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Hunterchick said:


> So... Why even waste your time worrying about things out of your control. It is what it is. Get out and enjoy this awesome weather we are having and go do something fun. It's a shame to think we are only given so many beautiful days in our life and some would rather spend them on a computer bitchin about stuff that they can't do anything about


That attitude would accomplish a lot of future planning.


----------

